# Poor Overweight Dog :/



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

My boyfriend's parent's AKC Beagle pulled a muscle jumping off the bed yesterday. Poor thing. Now it can't go on a walk for two weeks and that is his favorite thing to do. He's just a little bit over the standard lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

poor puppy  I don't know why people think that that is healthy  I hope he gets better soon


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

That's ridiculously obese! I know of this lady who feeds her English Bull Dog 2 cheese burgers from McDonalds 2 times a day.... That dog is ginormous!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It looks like the Beagle I had growing up. We technically did not over feed the dog, but the hound dogs being scent driven, would constantly get into our garbage and run away and get into the neighbors' garbage. We had a fenced yard. He would dig holes, climb over, my parents were at their wits end with him. When I would walk to school in the mornings, I would see our neighbors garbage cans next to their homes, knocked down with trash spread out all over their lawns. I knew it was my dog. He died from complications from a stroke.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Fat beagles are every where. This is my inlaws negibors sons dog. She is careing for her while he moves.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

ChristenHolden said:


> Fat beagles are every where. This is my inlaws negibors sons dog. She is careing for her while he moves.


I'm surprised that dog isn't dead. I don't understand why people think that is so healthy, and great for the dog. It just makes the dog so unhappy, unhealthy, and unable to do anything that it really enjoys doing in my honest opinion. Seriously, that dog needs a diet.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I know several Beagles and ALL of them are overweight.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I get so angry when people allow this to happen. It's akin to abuse in my eyes. Reduced quality of life, difficulty moving, respiratory/cardiovascular/joint issues, low energy, reduced life span....
If my dogs had their way, they would eat 24/7 till their stomachs exploded. It's up to us to control ourselves and give our dogs the best quality of life that we can manage. Dogs look to us for everything...why do this???


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm sorry but thats just ridiculous!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Umm wow! How is that second Beagle even able to walk???


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Geeheim said:


> Umm wow! How is that second Beagle even able to walk???


Trust me the pic does not show how fat she really is. Her own dogs are not that fat but her sons dog is freaking HUGE! She waddles and she can't run its more of a fast walk and then she moves both back legs at once kinda like a bunny hop but she don't hop


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

My bf's parents have a 9 year old beagle who is I want to say the 13 inch size and he weighs 35lbs. He can't get on the couch and huff and puffs going up 5 stairs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats just sickening.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My parent's cocker weighs 45 lbs...he looks like a tick  It's so sad.... they take him for a couple of walks a week, and they feed him a LOT of table scraps. It drives me nuts.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

DTS said:


> My bf's parents have a 9 year old beagle who is I want to say the 13 inch size and he weighs 35lbs. He can't get on the couch and huff and puffs going up 5 stairs.


The poor guy I pictured is over 65lbs...I visited for a few weeks and walked him every day and he lost about 5 pounds AND I became his favorite person lol He is the only dog that you can NOT teach a trick. He will bite you if you don't give him the food right away.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I am scared to get attached. He is only 5, but he has been this way for years. He won't last much longer. I've known him for 2 1/2 years now and he has grown. He really is a sweet dog.


----------

